# All Slavic languages: life is not waiting...



## pallina89

I would like some help translating this quote in all slavic languages. (I noticed this 'english quote on the english forum, so I was curios to see how it works in other languages):

*Life is not waiting for the storm to pass...its learning to dance in the rain*

Hvala svima!


----------



## iobyo

This is how I've heard the saying in Macedonian:

_Животот не значи да чекаш да поминат бурите, животот значи да научиш да танцуваш/играш на дождот._

A translation to Serbian would be:

_Život ne znači čekati da oluje prođu, život znači  naučiti da plešeš/igraš na kiši_.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

This is the established Slovenian translation of this saying:

*Življenje ni čakanje na konec nevihte, je pouk plesa v dežju.*

It's not a very literal translation, but it's elegant.


----------



## pallina89

iobyo said:


> This is how I've heard the saying in Macedonian:
> 
> _Животот не значи да чекаш да поминат бурите, животот значи да научиш да танцуваш/играш на дождот._
> 
> A translation to Serbian would be:
> 
> _Život ne znači čekati da oluje prođu, život znači  naučiti da plešeš/igraš na kiši_.



Ne znaci is the equivalent for 'it is not....''?
Becouse I would translate Ne znaci as 'it doesnt know...''
So is it an idiom?


----------



## iobyo

pallina89 said:


> Ne znaci is the equivalent for 'it is not....''?
> Becouse I would translate Ne znaci as 'it doesnt know...''
> So is it an idiom?



_Ne znači da/__infinitive _would mean "does not mean to" or "does not have the meaning of". 

Please keep in mind that what I wrote was just off the top of my head and not nearly as elegant as the Slovenian version given by TriglavNationalPark.

There are certainly much nicer translations.

EDIT: And yes, it is an idiom. Essentially a word-for-word translation of the English.

Usually one would just say the first part: "life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass".


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*Život nie je o čakaní kým prejde búrka, je o tom naučiť sa tancovať v daždi.

*Literally: Life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass, it's about learning to dance in the rain.


----------



## pallina89

iobyo said:


> _Ne znači da/__infinitive _would mean "does not mean to" or "does not have the meaning of".
> 
> Please keep in mind that what I wrote was just off the top of my head and not nearly as elegant as the Slovenian version given by TriglavNationalPark.
> 
> There are certainly much nicer translations.
> 
> EDIT: And yes, it is an idiom. Essentially a word-for-word translation of the English.
> 
> Usually one would just say the first part: "life isn't about waiting for the storm to pass".



This is for serbian and macedonian right?
Becous in macedonian I noticed:
ne znaci da cekash 
in serbian
ne znaci cekati 
It seems the same structure.


----------



## DenisBiH

Seconding the Serbian translation given above, here is a purposefully "Bosnianized" version. 


_Na dunjaluku nisi da saburaš dok kijamet mine, no da (se) svikneš i po kiši igrati.

_It's not 100% literal, but close enough.


----------



## pallina89

@DenisBih
Bosnian is really different!
For example, where is the word for 'life'
and 'kijamet mine'? It is hard to me to see the two versions xD lol.
Thanks so much!


----------



## DenisBiH

pallina89 said:


> @DenisBih
> Bosnian is really different!
> For example, where is the word for 'life'
> and 'kijamet mine'? It is hard to me to see the two versions xD lol.
> Thanks so much!




No, it's not that different  , I just basically slightly rephrased it, used three Oriental (Turkish/Arabic) borrowings instead of native words, and two dialectal/alternative forms. I'm pretty sure people in Serbia and Montenegro (possibly some in Croatia as well), would understand most of them, but not use them in everyday speech. They are not often used in everyday speech in Bosnian these days either, but I guess you could here such sentences in more traditional/rural areas. 

_dunjaluk_ is literally "this world" as opposed to the _ahiret_ (hereafter), from Arabic dunya via Turkish with the Turkish suffix -luk (pertaining to dunja)
_kijamet_ is from Turkish, originally from Arabic qiyāmä              
_saburati_ is a verb formed from the word sabur "patience", also from Turkish, originally from Arabic ṣabr 

_Minuti_ "to pass" is native though, you can see a cognate for it in the Macedonian example above (_поминат)_. _Sviknuti_ is dialectal form with the same meaning as "naviknuti se", "get used/accustomed to".

The literal translation would be:

_You are not on this world to be patient (waiting) for the storm to pass, but to get used to dance in the rain as well._

I'm pretty sure one could "invent" such alternative translations in other flavors, maybe Dalmatian Croatian with Italian borrowings or kajkavian Croatian with German borrowings. The version given by iobyo is closer to the standard, though.

Btw, all the special words listed can be found online on HJP (Croatian Language Portal site).


----------



## doorman

Although iobyo's version could pass as Croatian too, here's a more _poetic_ version:

*Život nije čekanje na kraj oluje, već nauka plesanja na kiši*


----------



## phosphore

DenisBiH said:


> No, it's not that different  , I just basically slightly rephrased it, used three Oriental (Turkish/Arabic) borrowings instead of native words, and two dialectal/alternative forms. I'm pretty sure people in Serbia and Montenegro (possibly some in Croatia as well), would understand most of them, but not use them in everyday speech. They are not often used in everyday speech in Bosnian these days either, but I guess you could here such sentences in more traditional/rural areas.


 
I for instance would NOT understand your version, since I've never heard before the words "dunjaluk" and "saburati".


----------



## Denitsa.Br

iobyo said:


> this is how i've heard the saying in macedonian:
> 
> _Животот не значи да чекаш да поминат бурите, животот значи да научиш да танцуваш/играш на дождот._



Животът не значи да чакаш да преминат бурите, животът значи да се научиш да танцуваш/играеш под дъжда.


----------



## iobyo

Denitsa.Br said:


> Животът не значи да чакаш да преминат бурите, животът значи да се научиш да танцуваш/играеш под дъжда.



Apart from your translation, I see that there's also a set phrase with a lot of Google hits: 

_Животът не е в чакането да отмине бурята, а е да се научиш да танцуваш под дъжда._


----------



## DarkChild

pallina89 said:


> I would like some help translating this quote in all slavic languages. (I noticed this 'english quote on the english forum, so I was curios to see how it works in other languages):
> 
> *Life is not waiting for the storm to pass...its learning to dance in the rain*
> 
> Hvala svima!



in Bulgarian, I'd translate it this way:

Животът не е да чакаш бурята да отмине, а да се научиш да танцуваш под дъжда.


----------



## pallina89

Oh really thanks.
You helped me so much.
Thanks


----------



## Awwal12

I would translate it into *Russian* this way:
Жить - это не значит пережидать грозу; жить - значит учиться танцевать под дождём.


----------



## pallina89

@Awwal12
I read it like that:
Zhit' - eto ne znacit perezhidat' grozhu;
zhit' - znacit' ucit'sya tanzevat' pod dozhdjom

Is it ok?


----------



## Awwal12

> Zhit' - eto ne zna*ch*it perezhidat' gro*z*u;
> zhit' - zna*ch*it' u*ch*it'sya tan*ts*evat' pod dozhd*y*om (transliteration according to standard English orthography)


Full phonetic transcription (in IPA):
[ʐitʲ - 'ɛtə nɪ'znaʨɪt pʲirʲɪʐə'datʲ grɐ'zu; ʐitʲ - 'znaʨɪt ʊ'ʨiʦə tənʦɪ'vatʲ pəd:əʐ'dʲom]


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Život není o čekání než přejde bouřka, je o tom, jak se naučit tančit v dešti.


----------

